# Violins



## don-tucker (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi one of my hobbies is violin making,with reasonable success,so should anyone be interested I am here.Here is my 1st one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am halfway through my 3rd but model engineering has taken me away at the moment.
Don


----------



## cfellows (Nov 19, 2009)

Ahhh, a luthier. I've done a lot of woodworking and would like to build my own accoustic guitar one day. So many projects, so little time...

Chuck


----------



## don-tucker (Nov 19, 2009)

You have to go with your fancy while you can.I was a toolmaker by trade and allways fancied something a bit different,but I love engineering and keep coming back to it.
Don


----------



## kf2qd (Nov 19, 2009)

And I thought it would be an opportunity to make some comment about the sax and violins on television...

In other news... I have some nice 4x6 planks of quarter sawn maple been curing for over 2 years now. Want to try making some instruments out of them someday. Been thinking of making an electric violin, just to see how it would turn out. But then, that's rather low end instrument making...


----------



## don-tucker (Nov 19, 2009)

All you need is some Spruce to go with that maple and you can make a nice Violin


----------



## rake60 (Nov 19, 2009)

Now that is truly a beautiful display of craftsmanship Don! 
 :bow:

Rick


----------



## don-tucker (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you Rick,they are kept under the stairs so it's nice to give them an airing.


----------



## ttrikalin (Nov 20, 2009)

Kudos! Beautiful work.

I was half expecting a miniature violin made of brass and being played on video by a pair of miniature robotic arms and a stationary chin. oh:

But this is the real thing... I know nothing about instruments, so I am left th_confused0052


tom


----------



## rake60 (Nov 20, 2009)

I have one cased up in a bedroom closet.
It sees the light of day once a year or so, when something reminds me
of the fact that I own it. 

I actually got it out, tuned it up and rosined up the bow last night.
It still remembers a few tunes. 

Thanks for the memory jog!

Rick


----------



## don-tucker (Nov 21, 2009)

Wish I could play mine,that's where the skill is.
Don


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 21, 2009)

I too have a violin around here somewhere in the dark shadows. I took lessons some in grade school and played some IIRC into junior High. I do not think I could remember how to tune it or strike up a decent note much less play a tune. 
I do kind of play an instrument called a mountain dulcimer. Here is a photo
Hourglass









My instrument is is much like the second photo .Not realy a tear drop or an hour glass. One of my dreams is to make my own. 
And a tear drop





Dulcimers have varied shapes styles and woods used the shape is usually either tear drop or hour glass . the tuning pegs either modern machine type or traditional violin peg . the sound holes can be traditional f shape like minel or very personal . there is one luthier that names his instruments rather than assigning a serial number and uses a unique sound hole that reflects that name. If you order a dulcimer from him you can pick a name and sound hole design. 
A dulcimer is an easy instrument to get started playing but takes years to master . There are also several varied tuning patterns and playing styles. The dulcimer offers lots of creativity both in building and playing. 
Tons of info at http://www.everythingdulcimer.com/

And of course U tube has clips of folks playing.
Don what I am trying to say is make a dulcimer they are fun and easy to learn to play. If you are interested sign up at ED and show a photo of your violin . I think they will give you all the info you need. It is a very active group and there is a luthiers section for building info. I have seen plans on the web. You will have to learn to lay out and cut fret slots though. 
Tin Falcon


----------



## don-tucker (Nov 21, 2009)

Intersting Tin,never seen those before,why don't you have a go at making one.
Don


----------



## Bernd (Nov 21, 2009)

Ok, somebody tell me the difference between a violin and a fiddle please. They look a like to me.

Bernd


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 21, 2009)

> Intersting Tin,never seen those before,why don't you have a go at making one.
> Don



Most folks have never seen or heard one outside of the mountain folk music circles. That is the reason for the long explanation. 

A bit of too many projects too little time syndrome . there are kits and there is a local guy that posts on the ED board that I have thought of contacting for some help. He is a hobby luthier. My woodworking tools are limited but I guess what I lack in tooling could be made up in skill and perseverance. 
I probably should make my own the one I have is a great looking piece of craftsmanship but the Luther has a reputation of not quite getting the pitches right due to to slightly misplaced frets. 

Bernd: IIRC it is mostly style of play and how the insrument is held 

Quote from Wicapedia


> Various clichés describe the difference between fiddle and violin: "When you are buying it, it's a fiddle. When you are selling it, it's a violin." "What's the difference between a violin and a fiddle? About $10,000." "The difference is in the nut that holds the bow." "The violin sings, the fiddle dances." "A fiddle is a violin with attitude." "No one cries when they spill beer on a fiddle." "The difference between a violinist and a fiddle player is $100 a night, and a tux."According to the performer Shoji Tabuchi, the difference lies "in how you fiddle around with it


Tin


----------



## don-tucker (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Bernd,a fiddle is something i used to do in work wnen the boss wasn't looking :big:
Don


----------



## rake60 (Nov 21, 2009)

Bernd, the purists would call a fiddle a 3/4 violin.
I have one of those as well. 

Playing bluegrass on a violin would be like trying to 
make a 1/16" rod on a 36" lathe.
You have to match the tools to the purpose.


Rick


----------



## Cedge (Nov 21, 2009)

Tin
Down here around the lower Appalachians I often get to hear Dulcimers played. Here they are often picked with a turkey quill, giving them a rather unique sound. 

My favorite is the Hammer Dulcimer which I believe is pretty much native to the local NC mountains. Some of the old tunes I've heard only sound right when played on that arcane instrument. It looks a little like an autoharp in its shape and is played using a either a single hardwood stick or a pair of them. 

Steve


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 22, 2009)

Steve:
 Yes there are many styles of dulcimer playing I guess the most traditional is the turkey quill pick and the noter . A noter is a hard wood stick or dowel that is used to press on the melody string at the desired fret. The other strings are played as drones. Some folks paly cords others make the cords with the left hand and pick out the notes with the right. There are also bowed dulcimers that are played cello style although they are a bit smaller. Then there are banjimers (A dulcimer that looks similar in shape and style as a banjo. 
It is my understanding that the Lap dulcimer AKA Appalachian Mountain dulcimer, Appalachian dulcimer, Mountain dulcimer is native to that area. Although I think the Ozarks may take some credit as well. Mine came from Cookville TN about 30 years ago. 
I usually hold the note with my finger and use a guitar pick but I do keep a noter and turkey quill handy and use them on occasion. 
I had my dulcimer at the last engine show . The time of harvest at Kinzer and played a couple of tunes. 

I am familiar with the hammered dulcimer as well but they are a bit more of an investment and probably will not buy one.
You are definitely from dulcimer country. 
Tin


----------



## replicant (May 14, 2014)

Hi Don,
     I bought your 2007 fiddle on ebay  

     Changed the tailpiece, replaced the soundpost, made a new bridge. My son plays it - its his favourite at the moment, nice big rich sound.

Keep knocking them out


----------



## cwebs (May 14, 2014)

I can tell you that it is comforting to build an instrument. I built a F5 Mandolin after carpal tunnel stopped me from playing bluegrass 5 string banjo. Making the jigs, fixtures and special tools can double the time building the first one. 
Nice job on the violin. Did you tap tune the F holes? 

I would post some pictures but don't want to hijack the thread. Carl


----------



## dnalot (May 14, 2014)

Did someone say "Spruce", here is a link to a supplier of spruce and 4130 steel in sheet metal strips. Both are very handy for modeling.

Mark T

http://www.aircraftspruce.com/catalog/mepages/4130strips.php


----------



## don-tucker (May 17, 2014)

replicant said:


> Hi Don,
> 
> I bought your 2007 fiddle on ebay
> 
> ...




Im so pleased,i would love to hear it,better still see it being played
Don


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## RonGinger (May 17, 2014)

This is an interesting old thread. Before I got into metalworking I did a lot of wood work, and built 3 mountain dulcimers and one hammered dulcimer. I never did get any good at playing either of them. Back when I  was traveling a lot on business I made a mountain dulcimer scaled to fit on the diagonal of  my suitcase. I took it with me to Australia and Japan on one trip. It was a nice break at night to sit and play, but it really didnt sound to good, since it was about 1/3 of the normal length.

Someone back a few notes thought the hammered dulcimer was a native Appalachian instrument- that is not correct- there are variants of it in almost all countries, going back for centuries. An interesting note- it was Henry Fords favorite instrument and in the Ford museum there is (or was when I was last there) a whole room full of them that he collected.


----------

